# NEED HELP



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

What year/model


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

4 Ch Add Amp Amplifier Adapter Interface for some GM GMC Chevrolet- No Bose/Amp | eBay


Only works with factory non-amplified systems (No Bose, Monsoon, etc.). Use this adapter to make your installation of a 4 channel amplifier to the factory system faster with a cleaner install. 4 Channel Add an Amp Adapter.



www.ebay.com


----------

